# RIP Ken Globe



## alexk (28 Feb 2004)

Hello unfortunatly today feb 28 a Civilian Volenter was killed, he was crushed between two vehicls. he was a older man who helped out at the cadet corps alot he took photographs for the corps and the regiment. If there are any ONTR‘s out there you probably knew him. if you are not familiar with the Onrario regiment we have a Club that restores armoured vehicls and they do a very good job, you dont have to be in the regiment or ever have been in the military its a good place to hear some old stories. sorry i kinda side tracked. and if there are any spelling mistakes im kinda pissed off. he was a great guy and will be missed by all.

Alex


----------



## Pikache (28 Feb 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## bossi (29 Feb 2004)

Respectful condolences to family and friends.

Fidelis Et Paratus

Death is more universal than life; everyone dies but not everyone lives.
A. Sachs


----------



## muskrat89 (29 Feb 2004)

My regards to your Corps, and that man‘s friends and family.


Bossi beat me to the other issue


----------

